# HIS Excalibur Radeon 9200SE&WinXP



## DoRiMaN (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute...

hab da ein Problem...  

hab ne neue GraKa gekauft, die HIS Excalibur Radeon 9200SE...

reingeschoben, gebootet, ok, winXP erkennt die Karte... natürlich mit einer Auflösung von 800*600... aber er will nun die Treiber.
OK, CD rein, Treiber installiert, reboot. Der Anmeldedialog erscheint, und es kommen 1000e von Fehlermeldungen, wie:

_*Isass.exe - Systemfehler*
Ein E/A-Vorgang,  der durch die Registrierung ausgelöst wurde, ist fehlgeschlagen. Dieser Fehler ist nicht korrigierbar.
Die Registrierung konnte eine der Dateien mit dem Systemabbild der Registrierung nicht einlesen oder schreiben._

oder er sagt, es gäbe einen *Datenverlust beim schreiben*, und er könne z.B. nicht in die *Desktop.ini* schreiben, oder nicht in *C:\Windows* oder *C:\$Mft* schreiben... 

ok, karte raus, mit der onBoard karte wieder versucht, läuft ganz ok...hmm, treiber wieder weg, karte rein, nochmals versucht... nix...

neue treiber von der HIS page gezogen, auch nix! die neuen catalyst treiber von der ATI page gezogen, auch nix... 

Jetzt das hammergeile!

karte rein, pc booten... wieder, Auflösung von 800*600... klar, die Treiber fehlen.
Treiber installiert, aber nicht rebootet. die Karte  perfekt. Worms 3D getestet, läuft wie ein Schnürchen. Reboot, und es kommt die meldung von oben (isass.exe), aber als Bluescreen. PC bootet nicht mehr...  
onBoard karte deaktiviert, bootet, bluescreen kommt nicht mehr, aber diese meldung, und die anderen 999 ( ) beim Anmeldedialog wieder... und dann, wenn alle weggeklickt sind, friert er ein oder bootet neu...

Mein System:

Board: ASUS P4S533-MX
RAM: 256 MB
CPU: Intel Celeron 2.6 GHz
OS: Windows XP Professional SP1

Nun meine Fragen...

hatte/hat jemand dieses Problem?
wurde es mal gelöst?
oder ist einfach diese Karte nicht kompatibel mit meinem System?

wenn ich nun ne Radeon 9200SE kaufe, aber von ASUS (wie mein board) statt HIS, würde es funzen? oder doch nicht, weil es das selbe chipset benutzt?

Ich bitte um rasche antworten, ist dringen...

Danke an alle!

Greetz, DoRiMaN


----------

